# Oplan Kaluluwa



## edrcet

It's All Souls/All Saints day here again in the P.I., and most newspapers have articles using the phrase "Oplan Kaluluwa."  Now I know that kaluluwa is Tagalog is SOUL or SPIRIT.  But I can't seem to find any reference to the first word, OPLAN.  Some of my friends say it is an acronym?  It appears in none of the dictionaries that I have.  Can anyone shed any light on this phrase, which appears to be somehow connected to traffic re-routing for the holiday here.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## DotterKat

OPLAN, I believe, is pig latin for _*plano*_ (plan or operation).


----------



## montysupreme

what's pig latin mean?  sounds funny xD


----------



## DotterKat

A form of jargon.
Do a web search for further clarification.


----------



## niernier

*O*peration *Plan*. It is the preparation for operations well in advance.


----------



## edrcet

So we're saying Oplan Kaluluwa translates to, "planning for the soul(s)?"  Whatever will I tell my students?


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

OPLAN is just used to name an Operation / Plan (Usually of gov't agencies) that is to be made during busiest days like All Saints/Souls Day etc. 

Sometimes they will say OPLAN Linis (Operation Clean-up/Clean-up Drive)... OPLAN Takbo para sa Kalusugan (Run for Health)...

Hope this helps a bit. Regards


----------



## stairnlads

Operation or plan that means they have plans whatever comes up during all souls day


----------

